# Article 230 Services



## WLY.G (Nov 1, 2019)

Service entrance rated transfer switch accompanying back up generator...

Most economical is to access the Utility's side / meter compartment and come directly off the load side of the meter (buss) removing the factory installed interconnecting wires (meter load buss to customer side main breaker) and replacing with wire to Utility side of transfer switch... 

Is this ever done ? piping out of the meter section, (this would be less than 2 feet) 
Will the Utility allow ?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am confused. Do you have a meter / anin or just a meter?


----------



## WLY.G (Nov 1, 2019)

Hey Dennis, Yes combo - meter / Utility in one side and customer / breakers in the other side


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I don't think this would be allowed as you are modifying the equipment, however it is often done when you have a meter with a separte panel. I would ask the authority having jurisdiction. IMO, there is nothing unsave about it but some inspectors can be tough on it. 

Also if you do that then the wires in the meter main would have to be treated as in a sub panel so is it possible to isolate the neutral from the ground. 

The equipment may also only be rated as service equipment in which case you cannot do what you are planning


----------

